# % Salary adjustment???



## scoobymonsterr

What is the percentage of salary adjustment should we expect moving from U.S. to Hong Kong? Can anyone share his/her experience, ideas, or thoughts?

Thanks, 

HP


----------



## leebok

I am also keen to know. I am also keen to know. I am possibly moving to HK from the UK and would like to have an idea of what salary I can request? I did read a thread on which says the avergae IT job in HK is USD$52k which does not sound like much.

If anyone can shed some light on what a FIX implementation/support analyst with 10 years experience in FIX and Banking could demand I would be grateful.


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum. If you are moving with an expat package, does it include housing? That's probably going to be your biggest problem. I've heard that housing is not only expensive but difficult to find. I've seen posts on other forums that say you should always have housing included.


----------

